# Problems with freezing



## aerch (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a G3 iBook runing OSX and recently I've encountered an odd problem. My computer will freeze, and what ever is displayed will appear wavy and flicker. I turn off my computer, and when I restart everything happens as normal, but my monitor does not turn on. This began yesterday night, so I decided to leave it alone until today, when it did work. Almost immediately, however, my screen freezes and flickers. Is this a problem with my monitor? If so, how should I go about dealing with it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

aerch said:


> I have a G3 iBook runing OSX and recently I've encountered an odd problem. My computer will freeze, and what ever is displayed will appear wavy and flicker. I turn off my computer, and when I restart everything happens as normal, but my monitor does not turn on. This began yesterday night, so I decided to leave it alone until today, when it did work. Almost immediately, however, my screen freezes and flickers. Is this a problem with my monitor? If so, how should I go about dealing with it? Any help would be appreciated.


It could be the monitor. It could be the power supply. It sounds like it might be a hardware issue.

As a side note--and probably not the issue, but do you have anything magnetic near the computer (for example, a fan, etc., that could interfere magnetically)? If so, try turning the item off.

Unless you are comfortable tearing that puppy apart, I'd recommend having it checked out by a technician. If you're in Houston or Austin, I can recommend Mactronics. They are Apple Certified.

http://www.applerepair.com/

You can find a good service technician from the Apple site.

http://wheretobuy.apple.com/locator/service.html

Good luck.


----------



## aerch (Jan 15, 2005)

Thank you, appreciate the help.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

aerch,

Welcome to TSG!  As usual, Martha provided some :up: suggestions. Did any of these seem to help, or pertinent to your situation? A couple questions...

1. You mention that this just happened the other night. Has anything, anything at all, happened that may have affected the monitor during that time, such as dropping the iBook, using it for a frisbee, a dinner tray, or a homeplate base?  Seriously, anything out of the ordinary happen, even software related?

2. What kind of program(s) are running when this happens? Same one(s) every time? Have you recently installed/uninstalled any programs during this time?

3. Are all connections, as best as you can tell, ok and proper? For example, the hinges are not overly worn, no wires sticking out, etc.? 

4. Ok, if the answer is "no" to all of the above, then, again I would agree with Martha's statement that it appears to be a hardware issue [yet, something tells me that a software "conflict" is at the root of this... ] BUT! Just in case that that "something voice" is wrong [its been wrong before ]... check out the logic board. And, perhaps this site may be of assistance: http://www.apple.com/support/ibook/faq/

5. Lastly, if possible, save all of your data/files that are on your hard-drive onto another drive/zip-disc/etc. Don't know what all you may have on there, but back-up your files, and then follow whatever advice you may find in that link pertinent to your situation, esp. if the serial numbers match yours.

Good luck! 

PS:: One way to tell if its the logic board or not, can you plug in an external display? If so, and you do still get the freezing/flickering/etc. problem, then its most likely the logic board.


----------

